# Triangular shaped brown bottle



## cappyjon431 (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this one diving yesterday. It is 6 inches tall and has an triangular shape. The screw top leads me to believe it is not too old, but I am interested in its origins. All three sides have the word "Norwich"  inside of an elliptical shape. I will post two photos, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cappyjon431 (Apr 29, 2009)

A second picture.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 29, 2009)

Norwich Eaton Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (now P&G Pharmaceuticals...Protor & Gamble)*?*


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is a link to another thread on this forum about a Norwich Triangular Shaped bottle.  This one is clear though.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/norwich-triangular-bottle/m-22169/tm.htm


----------



## cappyjon431 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Wilkie. I followed the thread and it seems like clear and cobalt were common, but I have yet to find anything on the brown ones.


----------

